# Autosleeper Warwick/Warwick Duo



## Steamdrivenandy

Earlier on today I found myself browsing the Autosleeper website and congratulating them at actually getting their 2009 range on the site at last.

I thought I'd look at the details of the Warwick Duo as up to now I hadn't been able to work out where it sits in the range in my head.

So I read the front page on the model which confirmed it was two berth, like the ordinary Warwick, but it had longer beds. This seemed sensible because I recall when we looked at one at a show we concluded that the beds were too short both as singles or a double. 

But then I happened to click on the dimensions page and there I read that the Duo is 19ft 8ins long and a quick check on the ordinary Warwick page confirmed that it was 20ft 5ins long. 

Now this is the bit that's got me confused. It seems that the longest Warwick has the shortest beds and the 9ins shorter Warwick Duo has beds that are 19ins longer than it's longer brother. That got my head spinning.

How have Autosleeper managed to magic all that extra bed length without throwing away the washroom on the port side and the cooker on the starboard?

Why when you had a relatively unique length van at 20ft 5ins, instead of a 'me too' 19ft 8ins, didn't they stick with the longer length and still produce the longer beds?

Why did Nick Harding in last months PMH say that Auto-sleepers decided to make the Duo a 'couples-only vehicle' when the original Warwick was a two berther already? Talk about sow confusion. It's no wonder I couldn't sort out where the Duo sits in the range, I just hope potential customers can.

SDA


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA

*Auto-Sleepers Warwick & Warwick Duo*

Hi,

Auto-Sleepers strive to constantly enhance their range by listening to customers.

The Warwick, a LWB Peugeot panel van conversion, had a tremendous reception at its launch and this has been endorsed by strong sales.

However, customer feedback stimulated us to further enrich this product line with the birth of its sister, the Warwick Duo.

The main difference between the two is the bed arrangement. The Warwick offers a double bed while the Warwick Duo incorporates a double bed along with the option of two good sized single beds.

How did we achieve this?

Well initially I would like to clear up the question of the overall length. The Warwick Duo is nine inches shorter than the Warwick because we have removed the rear external fixed step. In its place we supply a portable step that is stowed in the vehicle. This also allows rear reversing sensors to be fitted.

We achieved the 'six feet one inch' single bed arrangement in the Duo by
redesigning the Kitchen and wardrobe units.

So, in summary the bench seats in the Warwick are 'four feet six inches' long (allowing a double bed arrangement) while the Duo bench seats are 'six feet one inch'(facilitating the two single beds & a massive double bed).

The Warwick Duo is further enhanced with LED lights, an external Gas tank, removing the need for bottles and a truma comb 4 water and space heater.

Regards,

Simony


----------



## Mike48

The Warwick duo looks a great van. I shall be looking for a replacement for my auto Duetto with which we have been incredibly happy. No problems with either vehicle or conversion in 6 years of ownership. Do Auto-Sleepers have anything in the pipeline for offering a Warwick or something similar with an automatic gearbox option?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Thanks for explaining it so clearly Simony. After posting my original piece I did wonder if the extra length was the back step.

I presume that in the Duo you lose a bit of the bottom of the wardrobe and part of the Warwick kitchen to accomodate the extra length settees?

Your explanation is much better than the info on the website and the info in Practical Motorhome was even foggier. Maybe the dreaded sub-editors got at it.

I remember sitting with Mrs SDA in a Warwick at a dealers last year when another couple came and made themselves comfy and as you do we started chatting. Ten minutes later a further couple turned up with a salesman and it turned out the third couple had just purchased that very van. So we all apologised for using their van and congratulated them on their choice. The Duo sounds a much better option for the vertically enhanced.

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

gelathae said:


> The Warwick duo looks a great van. I shall be looking for a replacement for my auto Duetto with which we have been incredibly happy. No problems with either vehicle or conversion in 6 years of ownership. Do Auto-Sleepers have anything in the pipeline for offering a Warwick or something similar with an automatic gearbox option?


I seem to remember that I read somewhere that it's only Fiat that are supplying the X250 with an autobox. Peugeot (who Auto-sleeper use) can do the 3 litre engine but not automatic, which is a shame. I may be wrong.

SDA


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA

*Automatic Gearbox*

Hi,

Auto-Sleepers supply a VW panel van conversion with
the option of an automatic gearbox.

Unfortunately, both Peugeot & Ford do not offer an auto-matic box with their current Panel Van models.

Regards

Simon


----------

